

Your Robot Butler—Or Factory Worker—Just Got A Lot More Affordable - prateekj
http://readwrite.com/2013/10/21/robot-ubr-1-willow-garage#feed=/hack&awesm=~oldwfNbOVM6DSQ

======
jonnyhosabah
It's still expensive at $35,000. If the price is brought down to say 3,500
then I'm guessing a lot of early adopters will try to get their own butler
robot.

